# QMB le 15 juin



## MRoberge (5 May 2009)

Yeahh ! enfin eu ma réponse, le 15 juin ca sera !    

qui en est ?


----------



## Stargazer (6 May 2009)

wow deja? Moi j'attends de savoir ma date d'assermentation ainsi que la date du debut du cours.. Dans quelle ville fais-tu ton qmb?


----------



## MRoberge (6 May 2009)

Ouep à st-jean tas appliquer pour quel métier?


----------



## Antoine (7 May 2009)

Je te souhaite un bon succes  

Tiens nous au courrant !


----------



## Stargazer (7 May 2009)

Ah, tu vas dans la regul? J'ai applique pour operatrice de transmission, dans la reserve.


----------



## MRoberge (7 May 2009)

bien merci à vous et bonne chance !


----------



## nickhd (7 May 2009)

QMB le 18 mai pour moi.  À St-Hubert!! Suivi du QS et PP1 infanterie à Valcartier jusqu'en août!!  J'ai trop hâte.


----------



## MRoberge (8 May 2009)

Bonne chance a toi     :mg:


----------



## nickhd (8 May 2009)

Merci beaucoup! J'ai vraiment hâte de commencer ça.


----------



## sidereus (11 May 2009)

Bravo ! 

moi je me suis enrôlé pour la réserve et on ma demandé de partir le 19 mai...et je pouvais pas parce que j'ai 2 examens juste après ( et oui les sciences nat. ils prennent leur temps ) ... donc le caporal-chef ma dit que se serait pour la fin Juin

Mais bon pas grave... J'aurais plus de temps pour me mettre en forme  !


----------



## tecmed22 (19 May 2009)

Hola camarade! Je pars aussi le 14 juin pour St-Jean! Je m'en vais tec med! Et bien content de  te savoir parmis nous!!!

Tu viens d'ou et qu'est-ce que tu veux faire comme métier?

Au plaisir!!!

Mark


----------



## calamityjoe (22 May 2009)

tecmed22 said:
			
		

> Hola camarade! Je pars aussi le 14 juin pour St-Jean! Je m'en vais tec med! Et bien content de  te savoir parmis nous!!!



Awww je voudrais être tec med! Pourrais-tu me raconter un peu ton parcours s'il-te-plaît? Est-ce que tu vises une spécialisation en particulier? Veux-tu travailler pour l'armée de terre , de mer ou celle de l'air? Est-ce que tu prévois aller travailler à l'étranger? Est-ce que tu étudiais déjà dans le domaine de la santé? Quel âge as-tu? Est-ce que l'entrevue et les tests sont difficiles? 

Bah Bonne Chance! Viva les tec med!! ^_^


----------



## melissa86 (1 Jun 2009)

Bonjour, j'attend une réponse demain ou mardi pour savoir si je commence mon QMB le 15 Juin. Je me suis inscrite comme commis SGR dans l'aviation.

Est ce qu'il y a un moyen de savoir les dates de début de cour et le nombre de place restante?

J'ai débuter mon QMB l'année passé mais a cause d'un accident j'ai du quitter à la 6ieme semaine.


----------



## lc_1987 (1 Jun 2009)

Bonne chance! Je commence mon QMB le 8 juin en tant que commis SGR dans l'Armée.


----------



## melissa86 (1 Jun 2009)

Finalement il n'y a plus de place pour le QMB du 15 juin. On m'a dit que ca irait au début juillet mais je n'ai pas de date, quelqu'un a une idée?

Pour mon médical il est rendue a Ottawa, je devrais avoir des réponses d'ici le prochain QMB?


----------



## Fiver (1 Jun 2009)

Si on t'as dit début juillet, mon QMB commence le 6 juillet. Mais j'ai dû attendre trois semaines après que mon médical soit rendu à Ottawa pour être "merit listed", et puis 3 semaines encore pour mon offre... Bonne chance, mais si j'étais toi je viserais mi- ou fin-juillet.

Ce n'est pas la première que tu fais le cheminement, mais n'oublies pas d'appeler le CRFC régulièrement pour faire bouger ton dossier~


----------



## calamityjoe (1 Jun 2009)

Fiver said:
			
		

> Ce n'est pas la première que tu fais le cheminement, mais n'oublies pas d'appeler le CRFC régulièrement pour faire bouger ton dossier~



okaaaaayyyy ...


----------



## melissa86 (1 Jun 2009)

J'ai appeler cet après midi et ils m'ont dit que j'aurais une réponse d'ici la fds prochaine et que je risque d'etre sur le peloton du début juillet. 

J'espère vraiment être sur le peloton du 6 juillet. 

Ils ont reçue mon dossier le 28 Mai à Ottawa, l'année passé ça m'avais pris une semaine a avoir une réponse. J'ai déjà passé mon entrevue et j'ai été recommander. Je vais rappeler vendredi et retourner les voir lundi si j'ai toujours pas de réponse. Tu as eu ta date quand?


----------



## Fiver (1 Jun 2009)

Le 22 mai, avec l'assermentation le 10 juin.

@joe: dekesséééééééé?


----------



## melissa86 (1 Jun 2009)

Les places ce remplissent vite! Selon ce que j'ai compris il en restait encore pour début juillet à moins qu'il ne parlait pas du 6 juillet.


----------



## calamityjoe (2 Jun 2009)

Fiver said:
			
		

> @joe: dekesséééééééé?



Je les trouvais un peu bretteux pis j'avais peur d'ambitionner en appelant trop souvent...mais maintenant j'ai compris que c'est ce qu'on appel ¨démontrer de l'intérêt¨...huhu...  :blotto:


----------



## seb287 (19 Jun 2009)

Je fais mon assermentation le 25 juin et commence mon bmq le 6 juillet.


----------

